# RECALL - Honda



## Deer180 (Sep 16, 2003)

WASHINGTON, D.C. - The U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission announces 
the following recalls in voluntary cooperation with the firms listed 
below. Consumers should stop using recalled products immediately unless 
otherwise instructed. To access color photos of recalled products, go to 
the Commission's Web site at www.cpsc.gov.

Name of product: Honda Harmony Walk-Behind Lawnmowers 

Units: 30,000 

Manufacturer: Honda Power Equipment Manufacturing Inc., of Swepsonville, 
N.C. 

Hazard: If the lawnmower strikes an object with sufficient force, the 
crankshaft can bend. Vibration created by a bent crankshaft can 
eventually result in a fatigue failure of the Roto-stopTM blade brake 
control assembly. This can allow the cutting blade to continue rotating 
after the blade control lever is released, posing a risk of injury to 
consumers.

Incidents/Injuries: American Honda has received six reports of broken 
stop plates. No injuries or property damage have been reported

Description: These are Honda Harmony 21-inch, walk-behind mowers with 
model numbers HRB216TXA or HRB216HXA. The model numbers are located on a 
metal plate behind the engine, just in front of the rear discharge 
opening. These black and red mowers have "Honda Harmony" printed in 
white on the front.

Sold at: Power Equipment dealers and Home Depot stores nationwide from 
November 2000 through June 2003 for between $700 and $760.

Manufactured in: United StatesRemedy: Honda Lawn and Garden dealers will repair these mowers by 
replacing the Roto-stopTM mechanism.

Consumer Contact: To locate a servicing Honda Lawn and Garden dealer, 
consumers should call American Honda at (800) 426-7701 between 9 a.m. 
and 5 p.m. ET Monday through Friday or go to the Web site at 
www.hondapowerequipment.com.


----------

